# Adobe Photoshop on the cheap?



## 2WheelPhoto (May 7, 2013)

> [h=5]Thank  you for all of your feedback on the latest release of Photoshop. There  is some inaccurate information out there, and we want you to know that  Photoshop CC may cost less than you think. If you're a Photoshop CS3 or  higher customer, *Photoshop CC starts as low as $9.99 USD per month* for a  single-app membership. If you don't want to upgrade, you can still  purchase Photoshop CS6 as a perpetual license.
> 
> More details on pricing are available here: https://creative.adobe.com/plans?plan=single_app_offer&scid=social7782214&sdid=KFPGE[/h]




9.99 a month in the cloud......cheaper than the software on our 'puters?


----------



## ronlane (May 7, 2013)

Some light reading on this subject can be found here.  Pop some popcorn.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 7, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Some light reading on this subject can be found here.  Pop some popcorn.



Thanks but that thread is more drama and less light reading, and all about not wanting to face change nor the inevitable future of cloud computing. I stopped reading at page 2 or 3.  Apologies if pricing was addressed.


----------



## ronlane (May 7, 2013)

lol 2WheelPhoto, I know what you mean but it has been entertaining. You know how people are with change.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 7, 2013)

ronlane said:


> lol 2WheelPhoto, I know what you mean but it has been entertaining. You know how people are with* change*.







yes sir..... they're like this ------>


----------



## hirejn (May 7, 2013)

The Adobe subscription service is legitimate. If you plan to upgrade frequently, it's a savings. But if you hold a version for years, it doesn't pay.


----------



## ronlane (May 7, 2013)

I'm stuck on what to do at this time. I got LR4 less than a year ago and I have upgraded PSE to 11 earlier this year. I like the new features that I'm hearing about in LR5, so I'll just have to see what is to come.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 8, 2013)

I love LR4 so much I can just imagine LR5


----------



## rmbaird (May 9, 2013)

Lightroom.5 will continue to be sold as in the past. It will be available on CC at no charge if you get the entire bundle. There is no mention I could find on adobe website what will happen after LR5


----------



## DBA (May 9, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I love LR4 so much I can just imagine LR5


Same here, my whole workflow is pretty much LR4. lol

I wouldn't be surprised if they kept LR and the Elements versions of PS and Premier as standalone products. Or at the very least they'd have a much cheaper monthly fee.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 9, 2013)

DBA nice avatar


----------



## DBA (May 10, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:


> DBA nice avatar


Thanks, it's very fitting to what I do, just need to add a camera.


----------



## Vautrin (May 12, 2013)

Macrumours published a link to a video with a senior product manager at adobe a while back.

Sorry I don't still have a link to the video.  I couldn't really watch more than 10 minutes of it and it went on for an hour and a half 

But what I got from the first ten minutes was that photogs used to have a workflow based within a single computer.  You'd download your photos, import to lightroom, do your photoshop, and print / whatever

But these days photogs are dropboxing their photos to clients, uploading to various services (say zenfolio), and doing other things (e.g. client galleries on ipads)

So, seeing this, Adobe wants to make it so you can do all this from their ecosystem.  Which sounds great if you're a pro photog, and now you can use cloud to get a single cloud platform.  You know, pull out an ipad, let your client view their shoot, then maybe edit on the ipad (black and white?  click.)  then export the final thing...

The problem is creative cloud as it is right now is faaaar from that.

First off, creative cloud right now is geared towards designers.  If you need the entire creative suite, and work professionally, and generally take each upgrade, it's a phenomenal deal.

But if you (like me) just use lightroom + photoshop, it's kind of crap.  It's priced more expensive then the existing product cycle, and you don't get more bang for your buck.

Cloud storage?  30GB?  I have 2 TB of photos.  Doesn't help me.  Even if they offered 5TB, or unlimited photos, the time to upload would be prohibitive

Also, I guess if, I was a pro photog who had clients who I could ipad gallery to.  But most of my shooting is for me.  If i share, I don't do it via ipad -- I need a gallery (which is why I use zenfolio).

Basically, what I understand is this has potential.  It could be cool.  It could be ground breaking.

But right now: it's feature light, expensive, and bandwidth limitations make some of the really cool features (like photos in the cloud) less useful


----------



## teribithia (Jul 4, 2013)

Adobe fireworks for free , but it is not so power as the PS


----------

